# storm 28 40



## Carl Speaks (Sep 9, 2018)

I have a troy built storm 2840(8 years old) with the 4 way chute operation using cables. I have a problem with the chute moving right to left as well as staying right to left will running and blowing snow. What is the best way to fix.
Thanks so much for your help.
Carl from CT and new to the forum.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

Welcome

If you have this setup:



lube the cables and trigger mechanism to see that it is engaging to lock in the desired position

the design uses plastic components so something could be broken too



.


----------

